# Forum Software Update ...



## David Pence (Nov 27, 2011)

I've updated, once again, the code that drives TTF to 4.1.8 so ... oooo, ahhh ... no? okay, fine, be that way. 

Hard to believe that TTF is over 11 years old now ... soon, unless the world ends next year, TTF will be a teenager. We actually started out in 1998, but that was in the Net that is forgotten.

Speaking of the before time, I've finally updated THELORDOFTHERINGS.com ... for those who care.  That is, after all, the site that spawned TTF.

The entire purpose of that site is to guide people to editions of Tolkien's works. It did sadly sit unattended for a few years, and was in dire need to some updating.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey dapence,

Thanks for all the hard work! I get worried time to time about these boards that I love and the state of their software. I would hate to see a scriptie perform a known exploit on old forum software and loose the library of information.

The Lord of the Rings .com is great. I didn't have javascript enabled my first pass through, though, and was confused why there was "*A SELECTION FROM 'THE RED BOOK OF WESTMARCH'*" heading with no explanation  Another great site, bravo dapence




!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow, I didn't even know about http://www.thelordoftherings.com/, I was simply searching for essays on Tom Bombadil one day in history long gone when I stumbled upon TTF and was like WOW!
I'm definitely going to check lotr.com out now!

Question though, will we ever be able to get the old look of TTF back with the two trees on top or another banner similar? I LOVED those colors/that design.


----------

